# Certified Coder Needed



## cindyt (Nov 2, 2015)

Certified Coder needed, no experience necessary. Must be proficient in the understanding of the proper cpt and diagnosis code selections. Newly certified coders are encouraged to apply. We are located in Frederick, Maryland and perform coding and billing services for various specialties. Email your resume and salary requirements to sherry.fowler@abeo.com.  This is not a remote coding position.  The employee will be expected to commute to the Frederick office everyday.


----------



## Geri Burt (Nov 3, 2015)

If this position is still open, are you looking for someone who could work from a distance or would you require a move to Maryland?  I am certified through AAPC as a CPC-A and have completed the ICD-10 proficiency examination.  I do not have any actual coding experience.  I would be happy to email you a copy of my resume and certification documents should your announcement include working from a distance.

Thank you for taking the time to review this material.

Geri Burt, CPC-A


----------



## maduke (Nov 4, 2015)

I am also wondering if this is a remote position or would it require a move. I am experienced with my CPC


----------



## jbodie014 (Nov 6, 2015)

Same here. I live in Oregon and am wondering if I could do it remotely. I also have connections in Frederick, MD in case this must be an on-site position.


----------



## cindyt (Nov 9, 2015)

This is not a remote coding position.  The employee must commute to our office everyday.


----------

